# Toro 826 model 38150 Solid State Ignition?????



## chadwick72 (Aug 25, 2014)

I bought a Toro 826 model # 38150 snowblower. It is missing part of the points system and would like to replace it with a solid state ignition that does not use points. The engine #'s are 190402 0989-01 79062710. I have called Briggs about this twice and have two conflicting answers. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are going to need a new flywheel and a new HEI MAGNETO to change over to it is quite easy. let me know. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum chadwick. I am more familiar with Tecumseh engines than Briggs. POWERSHIFT is the MAN to answer your questions on this subject.
I did find this information while cruising around on Google though.

*This link shows what engine numbers the 398811 magnetron coil will fit.*
*You can get the 398811 coil cheaper from other sources such as eBay.*
*http://www.milfordpower.com/Genuine-Briggs-Stratton-398811-Magnetron-Armatur-p/398811.htm*

*



**http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg0813095014791.html*


----------



## chadwick72 (Aug 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you are going to need a new flywheel and a new HEI MAGNETO to change over to it is quite easy. let me know. ALOHA to the forms..




When you say I need a new flywheel, can I send my flywheel to Briggs for repolarization? Could you send more info on the HEI magneto please? Thanks for your help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

If that flywheel does not have magnets on the inside of the flywheel. it would cost you way more to ship it back to them, I doubt they could even do it. they would tell you to buy a new flywheel. they list out at 185.00 dollars. the HEI magneto runs about 45.00 list out price. PM ME if you need more help.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I asked a person who is a Briggs Master Service Technician about your problem.
He said that the coil I guessed would work is the correct solid state replacement for the points ignition system conversion.

Briggs coil p\n 398811 is what you need to buy and it is quick and painless, snip the wires that protrude behind the flywheel, install the new coil, set the air gap (.012-.015) using a business card between the new coil and the flywheel, run the shutoff wire from the new coil to the ignition switch and you are good to go. No need to remove the flywheel or get it repolarized.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I asked a person who is a Briggs Master Service Technician about your problem.
> He said that the coil I guessed would work is the correct solid state replacement for the points ignition system conversion.
> 
> Briggs coil p\n 398811 is what you need to buy and it is quick and painless, snip the wires that protrude behind the flywheel, install the new coil, set the air gap (.012-.015) using a business card between the new coil and the flywheel, run the shutoff wire from the new coil to the ignition switch and you are good to go. No need to remove the flywheel or get it repolarized.


MAHALO there BROTHER GRUNT.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MAHALO there BROTHER GRUNT.


Just trying to help you out Brother PS93. We haven't heard back from chadwick to see if it worked or not. I may be getting my FIRST DISLIKE.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Just trying to help you out Brother PS93. We haven't heard back from chadwick to see if it worked or not. I may be getting my FIRST DISLIKE.


 WHY would that happen to you there BROTHER GRUNT.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Grunt said:


> Just trying to help you out Brother PS93. We haven't heard back from chadwick to see if it worked or not. I may be getting my FIRST DISLIKE.


 I will get way more dislikes then you ever will.


----------

